# How to dissolve sludge



## Browny (Feb 25, 2006)

Long story short I was snaking a drain pipe with a 1/2 line on it rented from a tool renter. The drain goes into a septic tank and was just cleaned so I could see the hole. The snake line would come out the end but I still couldnt get the drain to drain water. The place where tool was rented didnt give me several bits so all I had was the spear type. But what I am wondering is, is there something that will disolve that sludge looking buiild up on pipes. I can only imagine that it is so built up once i remove snake it just clogs right back up. 


I know the line had at least a 3/4 inch hole i saw the sludge build up. Its acutally a favor for a nieghbor so i dont have to get it done, but I am just at a loss how a solid piece of 1/2 snake can go through the drain but wont drain water?


Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks so much.


----------



## Moscow (May 3, 2005)

I would use a blow out bag ( it is a bag that hooks on the end of your hose ) stuff it down the drain, turn hot water on and it will blow up to plug the pipe off and shoot water down the pipe to clean it out. 

Be carefull you can brake the pipe undergound if your plug is to tight, so listen and if you don't hear the water moving down the pipe and it sounds like it has stoped running turn the water off and snake the line and try it again.

Good Luck 
Justin


----------



## Browny (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for reply!


They are just going to call a plumber. I have snaked a few drains in my time, but I put this thing through last night I would say 4 times with a spear on it. So I was home for a bit today they came over they got themselves the big bit looks like a u with teeth on it. I ran that thing in worked it back and for for a while tried to send water down to flush it out. Like i said i can see the end of the snake when I am all the way through to septic tank. It just really is wild to me how i can snake it out and water wont flow through it. From where i am going into drain is about 50' to tank and I am rambeling now. 

I dont mess with cleaning drains to often. Where would I find one of these blow up bags cause I never saw one or heard of it. Is that what I would say to salesman I need a blow up bag ?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Some places call them blow up dolls. Just go tell the guy you're looking for a blow up doll.:w00t: :laughing:


----------



## Browny (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL! I was picturing the same blow up doll scenario with the blow up bag.

Well they actually called a plumber just talked to them and they are going to BLOW it out or something to that effect. Should be happening as we speak. But i still want to go ask one of the orange apron wearing no nothings if they have blow up bags! LOL and watch the thier eyes cross and then stutter a few times before directing me to some else.


THank goodness for plumbers. I am still worried about maybe I have been containminated from playing in sewer sludge OMG! I am not going to be ble to sleep for days!


Ohhh well at least both blow up items end up at the end of a hose somewhere! LOL JK!


----------

